# Slick tires on a mountain bike, big diff on road?



## avikoren1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings,
I am about to participate in a couple of road events (including a triathlon) and only have a mountain bike (actually two of them). I have tires with knobbies, etc. I was wondering if road biking with something like the Ritchie slicks or any other type of commuter tire would make a noticeable difference. This is only a temporary solution as I plan on eventually getting a road bike (assuming i keep doing tri's and other road events) so i am not looking to spend too much money. Also if the slicks make a considerable diff, can someone recommend a good type to get, most bang for the buck.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## senna (May 10, 2006)

They will make a huge difference, that is why they don't run knobbies on a road bike.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, they make a huge difference on the road - no tread, high pressure and they weigh a lot less than a regular knobby.

Look for a high pressure slick that can be pumped up hard - 100psi or thereabouts. A 1.5" mounts up pretty easy on a regular MTB rim.


----------



## avikoren1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Any recommendations. Looking for a low cost solution. These tires will only be used for two events and road training. Afterwards, if all goes well I am selling one mountain bike and buying a road bike. So this is a short term solution, ie iam looking for a nice improvement for low cost.


----------



## senna (May 10, 2006)

Found these at pricepoint
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...utchinson-Top-Slick-2-Folding-Tire-26x1.0.htm


----------



## ssgg (Nov 18, 2008)

probably 10-15% faster top speed on a very small stretch of road ( around 200 - 300 meters) from a standing start.

Also, average speed was faster without being as tiring over a 30km stretch. Maybe cos the tires are a lot lighter than the knoobies that I was using before.

Tires tested were michelin city 1.4 ( quite heavy for what they are since it is wire beaded).

This was all done on a hardtail, not sure if a mtb with full suspension would show the same result.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

It'll make a bigger difference if you get the narrowest tires that can be pumped up to even higher pressure. More pressure means that you have a smaller contact patch which means that they provide even less rolling resistance. I used to run the inexpensive Performance branded slicks, the 1.25" ones, at 115 PSI despite them being rated at like 75PSI. I think the Ritchey 1.0" tires would offer less rolling resistance and can be pumped up to higher pressures but I have never tried them.

Proper road bike tires pumped up to 125PSI have even less rolling resistance since they have a larger rolling diameter, are narrower, and can be pumped up to even higher pressures. They also are a lot lighter with thinner casings and kevlar beads.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Get some super-cheap walmart tires-I think mine were like 1.75 or so, road-bike style tread (shallow grooves). Don't go too skinny as it might not set in the bead of your mt bike rims properly. I liked my 1.75s pumped up to 60 psi or so.

Watch out first time you try to wheelie with slick tires on pavement-you may end up on your butt-that is how much of a difference in acceleration. As for sustained speeds over long distances... you will start to feel like superman.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

They for shore make a big difference on the road, I don't even ride my knobbies on the road for short trips anymore, cause I feel like there's too much resistance.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Huge difference in average speed and steering. My favorite slicks would be Ritchey Tom Slicks and Continental Grand Prixs. Just remember skinny tires will give you a harsh ride.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, they will help.
Get a decent quality tire, either 60tpi or 120tpi casing, since they will roll faster and smoother (at the same psi) than cheap tires (33tpi or less). 

Prices vary on location, but here anyway the Ritchie Tom Slick and Tioga City Slicker are both quite inexpensive, <$20cdn ea at MEC.

Conti Contacts are not cheap but very good.
Specialized makes some light slicks too, some with 120tpi casings I think.


----------



## ecrock45 (Jan 7, 2007)

Some riders have just one bike and either commute or do cardio rides with full slicks or low rolling resistance knobbies. A second wheelset dedicated to slicks and light weight would be ideal in this situation. Or just change out to slicks as needed on what you have.
I tried to get into road biking (on a decent road bike) but ended up doing the slicks on the MTB myself. Now the road bike just sits and collects dust.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

You can also get some tires that are a combination of both smooth/knobby to use for both, and save yourself the hassle of changing tires every time you want to ride somewhere else. 

I rode on a set of Kenda Kwick tires on my 26er for awhile, and they worked awesome for commuting, and also rolled like crazy on the trails. They're also relatively inexpensive at $40 for a set and come in different widths and even a 29er/700c version. 

Just another option :thumbsup:


----------



## ozhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

And you can't beat the look that you get from the roadies when they find themselves being passed by a mountain biker. It's priceless :thumbsup: 

O


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

The only time my knobbies hit the streets is when I'm riding to the trail. If I'm riding road otherwise, I run the 2.0 Schwalbe Big Apples @ 60 psi. They ride very smoothly and they're FAST. They are heavy, so they take a bit to get moving. Once you're up to speed, it's like a giant set of flywheels. You just keep going.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't run Hookworms if you want some speed going. I do get compliments from Hybrid types, though.


----------



## avikoren1 (Jul 1, 2006)

One more question. How badly am I wearing down the knoobies on the road. I have kenda nevgals, will say, 300 road miles wear them down or is 300 road miles not that meaningful in terms of wear on the tire.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

If they are Nev Stickees, then they will wear fast on the road, yes 300mi might be noticeable.
since you can get decent 26" slicks fairly cheap, why would you run knobbies?


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I burned half the tread on my stock rear DTC Nevy and almost half on the front DTC Blue Groove in about 800 miles, 650 or so were on road. Stick-E Nevegals would be pretty much gone at that point.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

avikoren1 said:


> One more question. How badly am I wearing down the knoobies on the road. I have kenda nevgals, will say, 300 road miles wear them down or is 300 road miles not that meaningful in terms of wear on the tire.


Road riding is VERY hard on knobies. 300 miles, especially on the rear is pretty significant in terms of wear on a tire like the nevegal. If it is the stick-e compound, you will likely kill a brand new stick-e in the rear in 300 road miles. Even a DTC would take a big hit in the rear, maybe even wear it out. The front will fair better, but I think you would still notice some wear.

From a financial point of view, I would say that new slicks will pay for themselves on a 300 mile road ride.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the Schwalbe Marathon 1.5" commuter tire, pumped up to 100psi.
Has a kevlar strip, so you can run over crap in the road with no issues.

They don't like high speed off-camber wet corners, though. Ouch.


----------



## Hardsofttail (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, i am faced with the dilemma with getting a separate wheelset dedicated to on road use or just changing the tires.
If i go with the latter, will my knobbies or tube spoil due to regular removal?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Hardsofttail said:


> If i go with the latter, will my knobbies or tube spoil due to regular removal?


No. They will be fine.

I know some for some people it works out well to use two wheelsets, but when I tried it, it was more hassle than it was worth. I needed to tweak the brake pads and the rear derailleur every time I swapped, which in the end was about the same work as swapping tires. This was likely due to using different hubs, but it is something to keep in mind. If I were to try it again I would want to have the same hubs, rotors, and cassette on each wheelset to be sure it all went smoothly and quickly.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For a while, I was saying building up a second wheelset on the same hub, with a 700C rim would be awesome. It'll fit a 26" mountain bike, no problem, with a sensibly-sized road tire.

But there's a tremendous inventory of old road bikes kicking around. You can buy an entire road bike for the cost of a nice set of tires, let alone a new wheelset. Then there's no swapping.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

there is a thread above on here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=679110


----------



## Hardsofttail (Dec 26, 2010)

Bought a pair of panaracer tserv in the end. Thanks for your input!


----------



## treal512 (Apr 8, 2010)

Seems everything has been covered in here as far as advantages, etc.. but any more input on specific high PSI tires would be appreciated. My MTB is becoming my main mode of transportation and I need to rotate these knobbies out so I can get less resistance on my commuting to and from campus. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I ride 1.5 inch slicks during the week pumped up to max tire pressure...

Work great and surprisingly good on hardpack as well.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

treal512 said:


> Seems everything has been covered in here as far as advantages, etc.. but any more input on specific high PSI tires would be appreciated. My MTB is becoming my main mode of transportation and I need to rotate these knobbies out so I can get less resistance on my commuting to and from campus. Thanks! :thumbsup:


Just go to your LBS and see what slicks They have in stock. For commuting use there is not a lot of difference between basic models.


----------



## treal512 (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, so the 1.5 is the width? I saw another thread where the guy was looking for 2.0 or 2.1 :O

What kind of 1.5 tire are you using, Jeff? I need something for roads and sidewalks that isn't going to break loose easy around a slick corner.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

treal512 said:


> Oh, so the 1.5 is the width? I saw another thread where the guy was looking for 2.0 or 2.1 :O
> 
> What kind of 1.5 tire are you using, Jeff? I need something for roads and sidewalks that isn't going to break loose easy around a slick corner.


Depends on WHY the corner is slick. Some tires may grip because of the rubber compound/casing or because of the pressure used (higher pressure = less grip).


----------



## treal512 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good point. The term slicks just seems to inspire little confidence with the thought of rain.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You need more like a $30-$40 tire instead of a $15-$20 tire, and you should be fine.

I haven't used slicks on a mountain bike in ages, but I use Continental Grand Prix 4000s on my road bike. They make a few of their road tires available in 26" sizes, although I don't know if they go as wide as 1.5".

My commuter has a Specialized Armadillo on the front and a Michelin City on the back. Both tires have been performing well for me, so I'd look at either of those.

Really, one slick tire is going to be much like another in the same pricepoint. Look for something with some kind of puncture protection. I don't know that I'd choose one puncture protection system over another, but presence or absence matters.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

treal512 said:


> Oh, so the 1.5 is the width? I saw another thread where the guy was looking for 2.0 or 2.1 :O
> 
> What kind of 1.5 tire are you using, Jeff? I need something for roads and sidewalks that isn't going to break loose easy around a slick corner.


Conti Sport Contact....

In most conditions one meets on a commute the slicks will beat the knobbies every time....

except on gravel, grass, mud.....on pavement unless you a really unweighting the front the slick is gonna hang in better than the knobby...

Since I change maybe twice a week normally slicks to knobs....You have to pay attention if you forget to take the knobbies off for a commute.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

treal512 said:


> Good point. The term slicks just seems to inspire little confidence with the thought of rain.


Knobbies don't help on wet pavement. Some say they are worse.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I do not think that all slicks are the same. They aren't. Road tires are mostly slicks, and there is huge variation in how fast they are and how they ride. The slicks I have now for my 26" commuter are definitely faster and smoother then the pair they replaced (similar size).

Also, you don't have to pump up tires to 100 psi to get the most speed out of them if it is as big as a 1.5". There is a bit of research out there showing that many roadies have been over-inflating their tires for years. Check out this article:
http://www.bikequarterly.com/images/TireDrop.pdf
A 1.5" tire is just a hair bigger than a 37c tire. Notice what pressures are recommended on that chart at the end. I have started using these recommended pressures (slightly higher, actually) and I think they are on to something.


----------

